# Complete Newbies - help needed!!



## gailmary (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone

We've just acquired a 2007 Hymer 522 after many years of wanting one. We're delighted with it and managed to get to grip with most things. 

We're planning a 3 week trip to Holland, Germany and then Switzerland.

But - we're having one extremely frustrating problem when trying to hook up to the mains. The 240v light on the control panel does not light up when it's hooked up. We took it to a garage and they said there was a problem with the charger and fitted an auxilliary one but the light still does not come on.

We're concerned that it's still not charging up when connected to mains because of this light. The manual to the control panel is in German - it is an IT95.

Can anybody please help, sorry but we're only novices!!
Thanks


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome. First thing to check is that when the electric hookup cable is plugged in do the internal 240v mains sockets work?
If they do then you do have mains in the motorhome.
The second check you need a voltmeter (multimeter) for. These can be bought from Maplin or ebay for a few pounds.
Basically you then connect the voltmeter to the habitation battery. Not the engine battery under the bonnet. The habitation battery might be under one of the front seats or somewhere else, sorry I dont know the layout of your van.
Once connected you can read the battery voltage. It will be about 12vdc when not on mains hookup and probably about 13.5vdc when on hookup/charge.

As the new charger may not be wired up the same way as the old one the light may not function.

Hopefully some one with more experience on Hymers and electrics may help more.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the site

Simply connect your EHU (electric hook up) lead into 240V then put a multi-meter across the poles of your leisure battery and let us know what the meter says. We can take it from there.
There are some fantastic electicians on this site who will give further advice if required
Regards
Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the site.
Sorry I cannot help with your problem but a simple test to see whether or not your battery is being charged is to turn charger off Remove the battery leads
Wire a 12v headlamp bulb so that you can reach both ends of the cables that you have uncoupled.
Turn charger on and check the leads with lamp. If it lights you have power.

Dave p.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

A friend of mine had a similar problem with his Hymer a while back.

I'm almost certain that it is to do with the control unit (Schaudt Electroblock I think), I believe it is a common fault with the circuit board. He sent his off to be repaired after that everything worked as it should do.

I also believe there is a fuse inside the unit that is prone to blowing (though in his case this wasn't the fault).

Good Luck


----------



## gailmary (Jun 7, 2012)

*Latest!*

Thanks everyone for the tips.

We were on mains hook up most of yesterday and overnight. This morning the battery indicator was reading just over 12. After about 30 mins of messing about with the TV and the satellite dish this went down to just under 12 despite being hooked up to the mains the entire time.

The plug sockets do work so we are connected. We have a multimeter but the leisure battery is situated under the passenger seat, very inaccessible. We presume that the garage would have checked that the battery was OK when we had the new charger fitted?

Anyway we are going to take it back to the garage. We've also emailed the seller to see if he had similar problems but any further suggestions gratefully received.

Point noted re the 240v light not always lighting up.

Will update when we have spoken to the garage.

Gail & Bill


----------



## gailmary (Jun 7, 2012)

*Update*

The garage had attached the Auxilliary battery to the car battery instead of the leisure battery!!!

All working well now.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

doh! 8)


----------

